# Wii Backup Loader Leaked



## JPH (Sep 19, 2008)

*Wii Backup Loader Leaked*
Eliminates the potential need for a modchip
        Users have reported that the Wii Backup Loader by the legendary *Waninkoko* has been leaked. Keep in mind that this is an early beta version of the loader and of course; you should use this entirely at your own risk. But what is the Wii Backup Loader? With this new piece of homebrew and Windows based software, you are able to *play backup copies of Wii ISO's without having to install a modchip in your Wii.* That's right, no more cracking open your Wii and soldering a modchip to the disc drive (not to mention voiding your warranty...).



 

​You will however, need to install the Homebrew Channel in order to do use this (which requires a legit copy of The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess). You can see a quick and simple list of instructions below on how to use the Wii Backup Loader and you can download it from our GBAtemp Download Center (link below).

Be aware that as this homebrew is currently in beta stage, and has been leaked - not released; there are obvious risks involved with using it, and there are already known compatibility issues with games and even specific pieces of hardware. So it's more of a taste of what's to come.

You can jump in to the original discussion topic by following the link below. Please take a moment to Register on our site if you have not already done so, to be able to leave comments.



			
				How To Use said:
			
		

> You patch the ISO with the .exe that came in the download.
> Install the CIOS on your Wii
> Install DVDX. Go to Advance and choose 249
> Install Wii Loader
> ...






Download



Video of the Wii Backup Loader in action



Visit the GBAtemp discussion thread

*Download removed in respect to Waninkoko*

GBAtemp does not condone piracy and does not host any illegal or copyrighted material. If you spot any illegal activity or links to pirated software please Report them to a member of staff immediately.


----------

